# Queen's Blade?



## DSGamer64 (Jun 7, 2010)

Anyone seen the series? I have watched the first 4 episodes which had English subtitles and found them to be pretty funny actually. Kind of a weird premises for a series but seeing as how I don't watch a lot of anime since the North Americanized stuff is shite and finding good quality subtitled stuff sometimes can be a pain. Seems a bit mature for an anime without being straight up hentai though, but chicks fighting with swords = awesome in my books!


----------



## Mei-o (Jun 7, 2010)

It's utter bullshit. Stop watching it and go look for a better show.


----------



## pitman (Jun 7, 2010)

Some people are raving how the plot is good but all the "in-your-face boobs and crotch" just turn me off (although I enjoy Strike Witches which feature the entire girl cast without pants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Maybe if it was like Ikkitousen it could be bearable (but I still won't watch it).


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah the plot is shite, but it`s funny.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 29, 2010)

Been a lot of tittie anime recently. I tend to laugh at people trying to serious comment on a show you can't take seriously.

Guys, there's nothing wrong with enjoying the female form, just remember plot is secondary in these shows just as you don't buy Playboy to read it


----------

